# My new ABGA buck



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

So everyone I got a new buck this July. His name is DM5 WT East Wind. We call him Gordy. He was born April 10, 2010 and was owned by my friend. She had him listed as 1500 but sold him to me for 250 and she gets to breed her young does to him. He is a sweet buck and has really grown since we got him.Love him to death! Here is a picture of him when we got him. Ill get a new picture soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new buck!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Nice boy, congrats.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you here is another picture of him back when we got him.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

More pictures of Gordy

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed. 


Am I the only one seeing Nadine's links as being huge?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thank you!

I have no clue why it's like that and ill have to get on the computer and change it.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

His sire is Wind Tunnel out of Texas. Gordy throws easy birthing kids that grow quick and muscular and he also throws alot of red!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, thanks for fixing the large lettering


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

no problem. i didn't realize it was showing up like that cause i was using my phone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's OK, but wow, that was big. At least it is fixed, no worries


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Really good look'in...The goat's not bad either. (; Nice score!


----------

